# Rhom or Compres



## fatihcar (Apr 6, 2004)

Hello guys,

Can you help with id please.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

i have the identical fish and most likely compressus......I bought it as rhom to but go check out the compressus page at opefe.com


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That looks like your classic rhom to me. I cant see any bars and the body shape is that of a typical rhom.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Definitely a Rhom Fatih.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

defo a rhom spots no bars

nice fish too!!!!!!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That is definately not a compressus, and neither is yours necro.

Just my 2 cents. Both are clearly rhoms. Especially the first one, as to the location, its anyone's guess.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Rhom


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

also look rhombish to me too..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This OPEFE page is usually overlooked. You'll find your S. rhombeus in there.

ID COMPLETE.


----------

